# phone Thomson TB30



## maud (Apr 29, 2011)

Hello
I need a username and password for the web interface for the phone TB30
I see for the uesername : administrator and for the password : 784518 but this don't work
Sorry for the English, I'm a french people
Thanks for you help
Maud


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You're using the correct default username and password. If they have been changed from default, try contacting the manufacturer's support line.

From BT Falcon Mk2 IP Phone TB-30 - Default Password? - BT Business Support Forum:


> Thompson Websiite - Technicolor TB30 - Internet Zone
> 
> The usefully provide an Admin Guide which states on page 54 ..
> 
> ...


----------



## maud (Apr 29, 2011)

Thank you for your help


----------



## maud (Apr 29, 2011)

Hello,
Can you say to me how to reset the phone,
Thanks for your help
Maud


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If the username and password have been changed from default, do you know who changed them? Is this your own phone?

The purpose of the password is to prevent non-legitimate people from using the phone and making changes to the settings. We can't tell you how to bypass or reset the password.

Have you tried contacting the company's support line?


----------



## maud (Apr 29, 2011)

I don't know who changes the passeword and the username.
Could you tell me the email of the thomson support please because my salesman tells me to contact thomson for this probleme.
Maud


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Thomson / Alcatel - Technical support Contact Number for Thomson / Alcatel - Technical support

Thomson / Alcatel - Technical Support Telephone Number: 08455 19 15 23


----------

